# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston-Salem NC thsi weekend, 4/6&7



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Repticon Winston-Salem, NC is this weekend, 4/6 10-5 & 4/7 10-4, at the Fair Grounds.
Here is some of what we will have available at the show.
10 gallon horizontal and vertical Eco Vivs $78.00
Fruit Fly cultures $8.00
Fruit fly culturing kits $25/$30
Various Mosses, spaghnum moss, CDF mix substrate, hydroton, cork tubes
Dart Frogs:
Leucomelas: $40, $45, $65
Patricias $50
Orange Lamasi $55.00
G&B/T&B Auratus $40.00
Various sub adult & adult auratus $60-$80 (Ancon Hill, Micro Spot, Highland Bronze, Super Blue, Costa Rican, Panamanian)
Bicolors $45.00
Azureus: $45, $55


----------

